# Cannondale Touring Ultra vs T800/T2



## insigma (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,

I was just shown a hybrid MTB/Touring bike called the Touring Ultra (Rohloff) - which looks a European model or something as I have never seen it in the US.

The Touring Ultra is http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/07/ce/urban/touring/model-7TS1.html
vs. the T2: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8TR2.html

Has anyone had any experience with the touring ultra? It is listed in the UK as almost double price of a T800. Smaller tires (26"), front suspension and flat handlebars make me slightly cautious on this but the dealer thinks this is an excellent bike.

I plan to take this on a 14-day 2,000km ride... fairly smooth roads.. and with a load of up to about 15-20lbs (i weight about 140lbs).

Thanks!

Kevin


----------



## matonmount (Sep 17, 2008)

*Touring Ultra owner*

I've had my Touring Ultra for about 6 months and can definitely recommend it.
I've got the derailer version, not the Rohloff. 
I think Cannondale is charging an excessive markup for the Rohloff version.
Did a 1000km tour with heavy load, the bike was very comfortable and handled well. It also performs realy well off road.
You'll want to get some thinner tyres if you're doing long distance on the road, as the Schwalbe Marathons, while comfortable and tough are heavy and slow.
The Magura hydralic brakes offer allot more stopping power than a normal rim brake.

I did find that the bottom bracket started squeaking after doing long distances. Might want to get this swapped out for something better in the long term


----------

